# interceptor out of production



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

so they no longer make interceptor......
what do you guys use for your dogs? we have some iverheart max here we used to give shane...although i've heard the chemicals are more toxic than interceptor.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Well, thats what I WAS going to put them on next time around. I guess I am going to go with Advantage Multi.


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

I use Heartguard for heartworm.. Is Interceptor out of production forever? You would think they would sell off the brand to keep it going.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I use heartgard as well, and from my understanding interceptor is done for good. I hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

naturalfeddogs said:


> I use heartgard as well, and from my understanding interceptor is done for good. I hope I'm wrong though.


did you just research it from your first post in my thread it sounded like my thread was a surprise to you..or did you know this before my thread?
From my understanding they had a recall on another product that did not effect interceptor...so i think they may continue.



Heartguard is one possibility..if a lot of people think the iverheart max isn't safe.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Rocky can't have heartguard or anything with Ivermectin in it so I am going to really have to do some research and find something for him to use. Luckily we still have a few months left of the inteceptor and I only do it every 45 days. I also just read a report that said the dosage you can use is actually much lower for heartworms then what is listed on the label so if worse comes to worse, I can reduce his dose to stretch out the pills until I can find something else for him.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

I give interceptor every 55 days, and the biggest pill 51-100 pounds for a 115 pound dog so im happy to see u saying that a low dose is good..can I see the link?
btw what is wrong with ivermetcin??


chowder said:


> Rocky can't have heartguard or anything with Ivermectin in it so I am going to really have to do some research and find something for him to use. Luckily we still have a few months left of the inteceptor and I only do it every 45 days. I also just read a report that said the dosage you can use is actually much lower for heartworms then what is listed on the label so if worse comes to worse, I can reduce his dose to stretch out the pills until I can find something else for him.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

This has been known about for a few weeks/months. I was under the impression it is simply out of production for now, but will be coming back?

I have 2 interceptors left for Murph and 3 for abbie, so I'll prolly just give them heartguard after that?


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

meggels said:


> This has been known about for a few weeks/months. I was under the impression it is simply out of production for now, but will be coming back?
> 
> I have 2 interceptors left for Murph and 3 for abbie, so I'll prolly just give them heartguard after that?


I was under the same impression. That the plant temporary closed for some reason.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I hear that heart guard has a six month like injection or something, my vet tried to sell it to me, but I give my dogs heart guard every six weeks during season and don't give it when there is no skitters


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

There is no news on when the plant will re open. The hospital I work at is switching to trifexis. I am glad because I had planned on switching Quinn to that anyway.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> I give interceptor every 55 days, and the biggest pill 51-100 pounds for a 115 pound dog so im happy to see u saying that a low dose is good..can I see the link?
> btw what is wrong with ivermetcin??


Many dog breeds can have bad reactions to Ivermectin (even fatal) and Rocky is one of them. He had a horrible reaction to Iverhart the one time he was given one. There are a whole list of drugs in the same catagory that he now cannot have. 

The article I was referring to is here: It is from the Whole Dog Journal

DogAware.com Articles: Heartworm Prevention in Dogs

The author has now had to post updates on her articles saying she now no longer recommends lower dosages or going longer then a month for dosages because your dog won't be covered by the heartworm prevention company guarantee. She specifically mentions that the medication must be purchased from a veterinarian and given according to manufacturers directions to be covered. 

It's sad when a big corporation has to make someone cave in to them and refute what they had previously said. Even though she was just repeating what the FDA had already said on the matter.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

werecatrising said:


> There is no news on when the plant will re open. The hospital I work at is switching to trifexis. I am glad because I had planned on switching Quinn to that anyway.


nvr heard of trifexis...what's so good about it?
can it b given once every 2 months like heartguar, interceptor etc?
and do they make a size for dogs at least 100 pounds?


just looked it up spinosad is safe from what i know..not sure about the other ingrident but im pretty sure it's good too.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

werecatrising said:


> There is no news on when the plant will re open. The hospital I work at is switching to trifexis. I am glad because I had planned on switching Quinn to that anyway.


I wanted to order online but got this message.....
Eli Lilly and Company, the manufacturer of Trifexis, will not allow it to be sold online legally. While our company does not agree with their policy, we can no longer sell this product outside of our vet clinic and apologize for the inconvenience. Should you have questions or concerns, please direct them to Eli Lilly at 888-545-5973.


also interceptor has 23 mg of the worm fighting ingredient..do you know how many mg are in the 60-120 trifexis and where im supposed to buy it??


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Thoughts on the Trifexis vs. heartguard? I actually just saw a commercial for the Trifexis on TV this morning.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

trifexis is an anti flea as well...it's basically comfortis and interceptor. i'm not too fon of the combo bc instead of 23 mg of heartworm med and NO FLeA...i have to give 1620mg of trifexis.


meggels said:


> Thoughts on the Trifexis vs. heartguard? I actually just saw a commercial for the Trifexis on TV this morning.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

meggels said:


> Thoughts on the Trifexis vs. heartguard? I actually just saw a commercial for the Trifexis on TV this morning.


I wouldn't use the trifexis if not for the fact that Quinn has bad allergies and I need him on a flea control. With all of the wildlife, feral cats, etc he is exposed to fleas.I try to avoid anything that will make him itchy. I don't like to use topicals. I have given comfortis in the past and he did fine. He had a bad allergic reaction to sentinel, but not inteceptor. Trifexis is basically interceptor with comfortis. (spinosad.)

For most dogs who don't need flea control I thing heartguard is fine. I won't use it for Quinn because he is sensitive to so many meds and there is a higher incidence of reaction to ivermectin.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

werecatrising said:


> I wouldn't use the trifexis if not for the fact that Quinn has bad allergies and I need him on a flea control. With all of the wildlife, feral cats, etc he is exposed to fleas.I try to avoid anything that will make him itchy. I don't like to use topicals. I have given comfortis in the past and he did fine. He had a bad allergic reaction to sentinel, but not inteceptor. Trifexis is basically interceptor with comfortis. (spinosad.)
> 
> For most dogs who don't need flea control I thing heartguard is fine. I won't use it for Quinn because he is sensitive to so many meds and there is a higher incidence of reaction to ivermectin.


i think ill just go with heartguard....no reason to poison winston with 1600mgof spinosad every 2 months

you know what's interesting?
comfortis 60-120 pounds is 1620 mg

trifexis 60-120 pounds 1620 mg combined of hw and flea

so trifexis has less spinosad.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i think ill just go with heartguard....no reason to poison winston with 1600mgof spinosad every 2 months
> 
> you know what's interesting?
> comfortis 60-120 pounds is 1620 mg
> ...


no...

it`s the same, the HW (Milbemycin oxime) is 27mg, the Spinosad content is still 1620mg.

http://elms.xh1.lilly.com/trifexis-product-label.pdf


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

meggels said:


> Thoughts on the Trifexis vs. heartguard? I actually just saw a commercial for the Trifexis on TV this morning.


I used Comfortis on 2 dogs, and I never ran into an adverse reaction, I`ve never used Trifexis as we don`t have flea problems, and so i`m only using heartgard atm. 

Heartworm Prevention:
In a well-controlled laboratory study, TRIFEXIS was 100% effective against induced heartworm infections 
when administered for 3 consecutive monthly doses. Two consecutive monthly doses did not provide 100% 
effectiveness against heartworm infection. In another well-controlled laboratory study, a single dose of 
TRIFEXIS was 100% effective against induced heartworm infections.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Abbie does need flea protection, but tick also. Hmm. So maybe heartguard and then advantix would be better if the trifexis does fleas but not ticks.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Tobi said:


> no...
> 
> it`s the same, the HW (Milbemycin oxime) is 27mg, the Spinosad content is still 1620mg.
> 
> http://elms.xh1.lilly.com/trifexis-product-label.pdf


when i looked it up it said one whole pill of trifexis is 1620
anyway 27 mg is more than the 23 i was giving before but winston is 115 so tht part is fine.
i am concerned about things i've heard of spinosad....and since it doesnt kill ticks ill just use heartguard.


meg, i've read reviews about trifexis being bad with small dogs.


----------

